# Koi gesucht



## PeterW (26. Jan. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
da ich im Frühjahr, wenn die Wassertemperatur es zulässt mir mindestens noch 2-3 Koi
zulegen möchte mal die Frage hier in's Forum ob irgendjemand bei mir in der Nähe bis
dahin vielleicht welche abgeben möchte. Ich dachte bevor ich einen Händler aufsuche
frage ich erst mal euch. Allerdings möchte ich keine Unsummen für die Fische ausgeben.
Wer kann denn trotzdem hier bei mir in Südhessen einen Händler empfehlen?

Danke euch schon mal vorab.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## muh.gp (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Koi gesucht*

Hallo Peter,

ich möchte im Frühjahr zwei Fische abgeben. Zwei Kujaku von Konishi, jetzt ein Jahr alt, Größe zwischen 18 und 20 cm. Geld ist mir nicht so wichtig, gute Hände schon. Da würden wir uns schon einigen. Entfernung von mir zur dir ca. 1 Std. 45 Min. Da ich geschäftlich immer mal in die Richtung komme, könnte man auch einen Treffpunkt ausmachen.

Ich habe alle meine Koi bei Kölle Zoo in Stuttgart gekauft, den gibt es auch in Mannheim. War auch schon mal dort, sieht meiner Meinung nach gut aus. Mit den Fischen, Züchter Konishi, bin ich bisher sehr gut gefahren. Bin ja noch Neuling...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Koi gesucht*

Hi Peter,
ich hatte letzten Sommer einige meiner Nachzuchten verschenkt. 

Empfehlenswert sollten für dich Andreas oder Koi-discount sein.
Dort findest du möglicherweise genau die passenden Varietäten zu einem günstigen Preis.


----------



## muh.gp (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Koi gesucht*

Hi Jörg,

eigene Nachzuchten kann man auch gerne verschenken....  und über den Preis würde ich mit Peter direkt reden.... und bei Interesse sicher auch einig werden.

Danke für den Tipp mit Andreas! Die Adresse kannte ich bisher nicht, wobei ich seine im Internet angebotenen Fische nicht als "Schnäppchen" einstufen würde. Da ich Ende Februar geschäftlich in der Gegend bin, freue ich mich dagegen schon auf einen Besuch bei Koi-Discount. Da schaue ich immer wieder mal auf der Homepage vorbei. Dort werden übrigens auch Koi von Konishi verkauft. Ich bin gespannt!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Michael H (26. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Koi gesucht*

Hallo

Hast eine PN 
Kenn jemanden der hat 27 Stück zuviel , da leider der Teich zugeschüttet wird im Frühling ...


----------



## PeterW (27. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Koi gesucht*

Hallo Holger,
hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, kannst mir ja mal 'ne PN schicken was du dir preislich so vorstellst.

@Joerg,
sind zwar gute Auftritte, aber die fallen leider preislich schon aus dem Rahmen.

Gruß
Peter


----------

